# Software to Run Projections....



## NewRecourse (Sep 24, 2013)

Hello out there to the wonderful people on ControlBooth!

I've got a little mystery and I was wondering if anyone would have any ideas or suggestions on how I might go about solving my stumping. 

I'm currently doing a production of Les Mis. (Yes - I know... ) And we're doing projections/animations as part of the way to establish time/place... (Innovative, right?!)

The projector and the like - I've got ironed out - what I'm looking for is a way of PLAYING or doing PLAYBACK of the projections/animations that isn't clunky or cruddy. 

Powerpoint is proving to be a night mare (as many Microsoft products are - but it has to be PC Based). The movie files have to be in a windows format (.avi, etc) which to get the type of definition and quality I want, are MASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSIVE.. (yes - massive) and take forever to load - yada yada... 

Is there any other software out there, that people have used with success that I can run off of a PC and run movies/slides/whatevers??

Thank you in advance!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 24, 2013)

Do you have a budget for this? There are several different solutions, few are cheap. However, one thing to make sure, is the playback computer dedicated to being a playback machine? You need to make sure to strip it down of unnecessary resource hogging programs and keep it off of the internet.


----------



## NewRecourse (Sep 24, 2013)

ruinexplorer said:


> Do you have a budget for this? There are several different solutions, few are cheap. However, one thing to make sure, is the playback computer dedicated to being a playback machine? You need to make sure to strip it down of unnecessary resource hogging programs and keep it off of the internet.


Sadly - I don't have a budget for an entire new machine. I'm having to use a lap top within the department that we use for random presentations - and we'll dedicate it to the show for the time being. I'm not apposed to finding an actual playback 'system' that we purchase and just have it all. And given that we're going to be doing this more and more, especially as the season goes on - that's probably a better idea!!!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 24, 2013)

Since you don't have a budget for a new machine, do you have a budget to purchase the software? The biggest challenge that you will run into is dedication of resources. It may be best that you do an image of your laptop prior to use of the show, then do a fresh install of the OS with only the resources and drivers necessary for your project. When you are done with your show, you can then use the image to restore your laptop to its original configuration. 

Depending on your budget, needs, and machine specs, there are several options of software. The various software will also look at different video formats, so if you are stuck with .avi (and cannot convert), then that may limit your resources. Many of the various software options have been discussed in this forum, including the pros and cons of each. Do a search for Isadora, VPT, Watchout, Resolume, etc. You will not be able to use Qlab, a popular software, as it is Mac only.


----------



## dbaxter (Sep 24, 2013)

The people at Brighton HS used my software for their production of Les Mis. I can probably even dig up the cue file with the projections they used if you're interested.


----------



## metti (Sep 25, 2013)

I would look at Isadora. You can purchase or rent it for your production. Watchout is fairly expensive and will require at least two computers. Resolume is great for some applications but it's cueing capabilities are non existent.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 25, 2013)

metti said:


> I would look at Isadora. You can purchase or rent it for your production. Watchout is fairly expensive and will require at least two computers. Resolume is great for some applications but it's cueing capabilities are non existent.


You can rent Watchout as well. Show Sage is responsible for this. They told me that they would even consider educational discounts.


----------



## metti (Sep 25, 2013)

You can rent Watchout from many different rental shops including Show Sage but if the OP can't afford more than a department provided laptop, then they are certainly not going to be able to afford even a rental of a Watchout system. There are educational discounts but in my experience, they are very small.


----------



## Amiers (Sep 25, 2013)

Well if all you have is a department laptop then why not go with your simple VLC. If you have multiple files but they have to be separate then add black videos in between before you have to cue the next video. Leave VLC in full screen and drag over the floating control panel make sure to not leave the control panel box or it will disappear and you will have to cursor over to the projector screen and back to the control box. This is the cheapest free way I can think of hope it helps.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 25, 2013)

metti said:


> You can rent Watchout from many different rental shops including Show Sage but if the OP can't afford more than a department provided laptop, then they are certainly not going to be able to afford even a rental of a Watchout system. There are educational discounts but in my experience, they are very small.


 I think you are missing my point. I understand that the OP is basically looking for something that will be on the caliber of very cheap or free; as we are making assumptions based on the fact that the budget does not allow for the purchase of a computer. However, as a community, we have discussed many of these options in the past which is why I was encouraging searching the threads to learn more about the options available. Being that we do not know the budget of the OP, there are situations where rental is allowed and purchase is not, even if purchase would be less expensive. Budgets can be very wonky in both the professional and educational or not-for-profit arenas.


----------

